# Termite Treatment



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Well that post made 0 since.
What your suggesting is just never done.
Is this your first flip?
Time to be calling some local exterminators. 
Be prepared for some strange looks when you suggest doing it that way.


----------



## jburd964 (May 4, 2009)

You know if you smart asses would reply with useful information instead of dumb ass comments, these pages may have a few more participants. You can't read simple English. I know of it being Teraminx will come do for you for a small fortune. Sometimes the number of post equals the number of time someone with a legitimate question had to lesson to a dumb ass like yourself. Zero since.


----------



## gobug (Jul 13, 2012)

Having owned and operated a pest control business and being licensed for termites, I also do not see the sense in your plan, nor the how-to.

Accept that you have bought a termite heaven. If you do not remove the untreated wood, and eliminate all pathways of termite activity, you have bought a big task.

I would avoid any flip until you resolve a good plan on how you are going to cope.

Consider removing everything you can made of wood from the old structure. Old wood that must (&can) be saved can be injected with a boric acid gel that goes into a small hole and is absorbed by the wood. (Nisus=mfg) If done right it should protect well treated wood for 40 years, if it can be saved.

This would be a DIY cheap job. Trying anything to do with a trench and all the chemical gear and safety equipment and knowledge on how to do it does not make sense.

A negative attitude will come back on you.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I was also a licenced exterminator in the state of VA. 
And still your idea and attitude to logic make 0 since.
May want to try some other DIY sites and I'm sure if you try long enough someone that knows nothing about treating for termite will think your idea is great and agree with you.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Do a google on termite injection. It's not new, been around at least 30 years.


----------



## jburd964 (May 4, 2009)

I never said I was going to apply chemicals myself. Joe your a ****ing idiot!! Don't post back to any of may threads and listen to the man on that negativity crap..


----------



## jburd964 (May 4, 2009)

No part of house is in contact with the ground at all. IT can't be easily accessed.


----------

